# C0050 codes



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Newbie said:


> So I have code c0050-06 and c0050-5a I have replaced right rear wheel speed sensor twice now and still coming on. What's next step???


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Clean the bearing race of metallic debris, as the race is magnetically coded for the sensor.

Second verify sensor voltage

Third check the wiring continuity for shorts


----------

